# logos?



## ponderosatree (Feb 12, 2008)

So who here has a good company logo? Seems like ever tree service company logo is the same. A picture of a tree next to your name. I tried getting a logo designed at logoworks.com and even though I explicatively told them I didn't want something bland like a tree next to our name, guess what, every logo concept was exactly that. Really irks me that they would so plainly ignore my instructions. 

Anyone have a good looking logo and are willing to tell who designed it?


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Feb 12, 2008)

ponderosatree said:


> So who here has a good company logo? Seems like ever tree service company logo is the same. A picture of a tree next to your name. I tried getting a logo designed at logoworks.com and even though I explicatively told them I didn't want something bland like a tree next to our name, guess what, every logo concept was exactly that. Really irks me that they would so plainly ignore my instructions.
> 
> Anyone have a good looking logo and are willing to tell who designed it?



Check out the signatures and profiles of some of the lawn and landscape guys on Lawnsite.

A lot more of them have invested in nice looking and diverse logos.

Not a huge amount of users, but much more than with the arborists. For some reason, the landscape folks enjoy the company image stuff like logos, uniforms, etc..


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Feb 15, 2008)

How about over trees ?


----------



## MarylandGuy (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm in the printing business so I suppose I have a little expertise in dealing with logos. 

From my experience a lot of small companies don't want to make the investment in a quality logo. It takes time to create a logo that will meet your approval. Often the graphic designer has to come up with several different versions for you to choose from. That requires hours and hours of work. Work that must be paid for. 

Online websites do a decent job on logos, but you have to understand that they don't offer the service that a professional graphic designer offers. It's sort of like dealing with a professional tree service, verses a out of work guy with an old chainsaw.

I would suggest that you look around at the logos you see in your day to day life. Check out the trucks going by, look at ads in the newspaper. See what appeals to you. When you come up with enough examples of what you like, present them to a quality graphic designer. But beware, if you become fickle and ask for lots of changes from the original design, expect to pay a lot more than the original $200 to $300 a basic logo would cost.


----------



## ATH (Feb 26, 2008)

MarylandGuy said:


> ......But beware, if you become fickle and ask for lots of changes from the original design, expect to pay a lot more than the original $200 to $300 a basic logo would cost.


I wish! The designer I talked to wanted $1000 to start :jawdrop: I guess I should get back to checking around.


----------



## MarylandGuy (Mar 3, 2008)

Yes I would check around. It amazes me what some graphic designers charge. 

The guy I use is priced fair and does a great job. I guess that explains why we have been working together for over 10 years.

Good luck!


----------



## Edge & Engine (Mar 3, 2008)

Check out www.99designs.com
Lots of creative designers over there.


----------



## ponderosatree (Mar 3, 2008)

MarylandGuy said:


> Yes I would check around. It amazes me what some graphic designers charge.



That's the thing. I'm not so concerned about price. It may be pricey but a good logo is a great investment. My problem is so many graphic designers just aren't good at what they do. Anyone with Photoshop thinks they can design a logo and finding good designers is as tough as trying to explain to a designer what I'm looking for.


----------



## ponderosatree (Mar 3, 2008)

EdgeAndEngine said:


> Check out www.99designs.com
> Lots of creative designers over there.



Thanks. I'll take a look.


----------



## ponderosatree (Mar 3, 2008)

OLD CHIPMONK said:


> How about over trees ?



That looks terrible.


----------



## Lumber'sJill (May 13, 2008)

ATH said:


> I wish! The designer I talked to wanted $1000 to start :jawdrop: I guess I should get back to checking around.



So glad that I am going to finish school to become a graphic designer!!!


----------



## Xtra (May 14, 2008)

Here's mine.
I had it designed at www.designoutpost.com


----------

